# SPLASHED WHITE TEST



## Songcatcher (Jan 23, 2012)

The results are in! I would like to say first of all that I am very pleased with the service from VGL. They were very prompt. I would have loved to test them all, but starting with half the herd.

First, is McSperitts Rowdy Night Image, who is my main herd stallion. He is lab tested LWO positive and negative for Cream. BUT he also has "something" else. He has produced at least three solid or near solid Whites, and NOT lethal. He has considerable white roaning on one foot, and very minimal roaning throughout his coat. He has a partial blue eye that you really have to look quite closely to see.










RESULTS!

Splashed White SW-1 Result:

N/N - No copies of SW-1 mutation.

Splashed White SW-2 Result:

N/N - No copies of SW-2 mutation.

Splashed White SW-3 Result:

N/N - No copies of SW-3 mutation.

So, no Splash for Image.

Next is Ross Neck Feathers Little Noah, who is very obviously Splash with two blue eyes. He is homozygous for Tobiano and negative for LWO. He also has considerable roaning in his Black areas.









RESULTS!

Splashed White SW-1 Result:

N/SW1 - Horse has one copy of the SW-1 mutation.

Splashed White SW-2 Result:

N/N - No copies of SW-2 mutation.

Splashed White SW-3 Result:

N/N - No copies of SW-3 mutation.

Bear Farms Nu Genes, is lab tested heterozygous for Tobiano and negative for LWO and Cream. Although she doesn't have any markings that I would point to and say, "that is Splash", she comes from a line of horses that very obviously carry Splash and she has produced a filly (by Image) who has one blue eye (not testing the filly this time).









RESULTS!

Splashed White SW-1 Result:

N/N - No copies of SW-1 mutation.

Splashed White SW-2 Result:

N/N - No copies of SW-2 mutation.

Splashed White SW-3 Result:

N/N - No copies of SW-3 mutation.

No Splash for Nu Genes. Therefore, her filly sired by Image cannot be Splash either and no need to test.

The rest of the results in the next post:


----------



## Songcatcher (Jan 23, 2012)

Bear Farms Scholars Bright Side (Tiny) is negative for LWO, Cream, and Tobiano. Her dam was solid White except for one brown ear and her sire was solid Black, except for one white foot. Not sure about the parents eyes, but Tiny has one blue eye. She has been bred to Image for 2012.









RESULTS!

Splashed White SW-1 Result:

N/SW1 - Horse has one copy of the SW-1 mutation.

Splashed White SW-2 Result:

N/N - No copies of SW-2 mutation.

Splashed White SW-3 Result:

N/N - No copies of SW-3 mutation.

So, minimally expressed heterozygous Splash.

White Diamonds Angel Eyes is LWO negative, has a roaned star, and one blue eye.









RESULTS!

Splashed White SW-1 Result:

N/N - No copies of SW-1 mutation.

Splashed White SW-2 Result:

N/N - No copies of SW-2 mutation.

Splashed White SW-3 Result:

N/N - No copies of SW-3 mutation.

So, no Splash for Angel Eyes. Therefore, her blue eye MUST come from some form of Sabino as she is also tested negative for Frame. This is one of the most informative results I received.

And last, but not least is Songcatchers Hello Mary Lou. She is heterozygous Tobiano, Negative for LWO, and very obviously Splash with two blue eyes.









RESULTS!

Splashed White SW-1 Result:

N/SW1 - Horse has one copy of the SW-1 mutation.

Splashed White SW-2 Result:

N/N - No copies of SW-2 mutation.

Splashed White SW-3 Result:

N/N - No copies of SW-3 mutation.

Summary: Of the six horses I tested (which I felt was a pretty good representation of my herd) three were heterozygous for Splash and three were negative for any form of Splash. The three carriers all carried SW1. None carried SW2 or SW3.

I would say that my biggest surprise was probably Angel Eyes, who is negative for LWO and Splash, yet has a blue eye.


----------



## ohmt (Jan 23, 2012)

Thank you SO much for sharing! I have argued before that I thought sabino could cause at least partial blue eyes, so this is very interesting. So excited to get mine tested now!


----------



## Becky (Jan 23, 2012)

Freeland, thank you for posting your results.

It's been my opinion for quite some time that there are/is a sabino pattern or patterns that carry blue eyes.

It will be interesting to see others results as well.


----------



## Songcatcher (Jan 23, 2012)

For anyone looking for the website for the testing, here is the link: https://www.vgl.ucdavis.edu/myvgl/login.html;jsessionid=51A0B4FC542FB5A69028AA7CCF3BA6D3


----------



## Lewella (Jan 23, 2012)

Also realize there are probably Splash mutations that are not yet testable. The negatives with blue eyes could still be Splash, just not a testable form of Splash. So far KIT has proven to be the location of over a dozen white mutations including all the Splash, Tobiano, Sb1, and the "dominant whites" - I'm sure that number will continue to grow and more will be added to both the Splash and Sabino families of markings.

Edited to add - Freeland out curiosity has McSperitts Rowdy Night Image been tested for Sb1?


----------



## midnight star stables (Jan 23, 2012)

Thank you for sharing!







Songcatcher said:


> First, is McSperitts Rowdy Night Image, who is my main herd stallion. He is lab tested LWO positive and negative for Cream. BUT he also has "something" else. He has produced at least three solid or near solid Whites, and NOT lethal. He has considerable white roaning on one foot, and very minimal roaning throughout his coat. He has a partial blue eye that you really have to look quite closely to see.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Songcatcher said:


> White Diamonds Angel Eyes is LWO negative, has a roaned star, and one blue eye.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Were either of these beauties tested for SB1?

Angel Eyes' results are most fascinating! I'm so curious what is behind those blue eyes...





Thank you again for sharing!


----------



## Songcatcher (Jan 24, 2012)

Image tested negative for Sabino 1. I have not tested any of the other horses for Sabino.


----------



## little lady (Jan 24, 2012)

Thank you for posting your results!! This is so informative. I love this information.


----------



## Songcatcher (Jan 24, 2012)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> I would like to thank everyone on this thread (and the other one) for sharing their pinto genetics and findings -- especially with the pictures. As you know, I am an appaloosa breeder, and I understand appy color and pattern breeding -- as much as anyone can
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Isn't it amazing how different people find different ideas difficult or easy to understand? To me, Appaloosa genetics boggle my mind.



There are so many different variables that I can't keep up with them.

These test results confirm some of my theories on Pinto genetics and force me to abandon others. I can no longer assume that blue eyed horses must carry Splash (although I think MOST of them clearly do).


----------



## Joanne (Jan 24, 2012)

Songcatcher said:


> Isn't it amazing how different people find different ideas difficult or easy to understand? To me, Appaloosa genetics boggle my mind.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Everytime there is a new genetic test I have to reorganize my thoughts and adapt to the new findings. I think that will be the case with this gene as well.


----------



## REO (Jan 24, 2012)

I am pretty positive Image carries Sabino.

How many types of Sabino are there? I hope they develop tests for all (or most) of them! I have to keep telling people that just because a horse tests neg for THAT one Sabino test, doesn't mean they are not Sabino.





Neat findings! Thanks for sharing Freeland!!


----------



## PaintNminis (Jan 24, 2012)

Those are Very neat Findings! Thanks for Posting


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Jan 24, 2012)

REO said:


> I am pretty positive Image carries Sabino.
> 
> How many types of Sabino are there? I hope they develop tests for all (or most) of them! I have to keep telling people that just because a horse tests neg for THAT one Sabino test, doesn't mean they are not Sabino.
> 
> ...


There are an undefined number of Sabino genes.

I also think there are an undefined number of Splash genes. I am adamant that Sabino does not cause blue eyes and I am pretty sure that there are more than three sorts of Splash, so finding your horse does not have any of these particular three does not mean your horse does not ahve Splash, IMO


----------



## Lizzie (Jan 24, 2012)

I so agree rabbitsfizz. I actually don't think at any point in the near future, tests will be available for all the sabino and maybe not even for splash, as they discover more. Even if they were, few would be able to afford all the testing. Imagine being able to afford testing for maybe hundreds. This is the reason for only testing for Sabino1 at the moment. Many others have already been identified, but they know that few would ever be able to test for all.

But for what we currently have, I do think it incredibly exciting.

Lizzie


----------



## Charlotte (Jan 24, 2012)

Fascinating. Freeland, thank you for taking the time to post your test results with pictures of the subjects.

I seem to find myself now with a number of mares that I may eventually test for splash. I suspect a number of them carry multiple patterns, but for now they were just tested for frame...all negative.

It seems the more we learn through the available tests the more there is to learn. Fascinating.


----------



## REO (Jan 24, 2012)

rabbitsfizz said:


> There are an undefined number of Sabino genes.
> 
> I also think there are an undefined number of Splash genes. I am adamant that Sabino does not cause blue eyes and I am pretty sure that there are more than three sorts of Splash, so finding your horse does not have any of these particular three does not mean your horse does not ahve Splash, IMO


I agree with you Jane! That was my first thought when Freeland's mare with the blue eye was neg for those 3 Splash tests, that there must be more forms of Splash they don't have a test for (yet) Just like Sabino!


----------



## HGFarm (Jan 24, 2012)

I'm with Diane- have Appies but the pinto genes are very interesting. It's great to see the results with pics. What is the difference in the splash 1, 2 or 3? Is there any difference in appearance?


----------



## Songcatcher (Jan 24, 2012)

HGFarm said:


> What is the difference in the splash 1, 2 or 3? Is there any difference in appearance?


I was hoping to find that out, but the only Splash gene that any of mine tested positive for was the SW1.

I'm hoping others will be posting results of their tests and be able to make comparisons. Meanwhile, I'm drawing the conclusion that SW1 is by far the most common form.

While I recognize there _may_ be other undefined forms of Splash (just as there are Sabino), and I personally hope that Angel Eyes is indeed a form of Splash, I cannot say with the same degree of confidence as I did before that blue eyes are NOT caused by Sabino. The SCIENTIFIC knowledge we have at this point _indicate_ that blue eyes _can_ be caused by factors other than Splash.

I, and many others, waited anxiously for this test hoping to prove our theory that all blue eyes were caused by Splash (except of course for double Creams). I am willing to _consider_ the _possibility_ that I was wrong.


----------



## Becky (Jan 24, 2012)

> I, and many others, waited anxiously for this test hoping to prove our theory that all blue eyes were caused by Splash (except of course for double Creams). I am willing to consider the possibility that I was wrong.


LOL Freeland! As you know, I'm one of few, maybe the only one(!), who thinks there may be a sabino pattern that causes one blue eye.

However, as more tests and testing becomes available, more answers will arise as well. As for now, there appears to be almost as many unanswered questions as before!


----------



## LesliKathman (Jan 24, 2012)

You aren't the only one who questioned the blue eye situation in regards to sabino.

What I and others who have studied the pattern have believed is that there is one kind of splash that is pretty easy to define. This is the pattern that was originally described by Klemola in the 1930s, and then later by Lehmann in the 1950s. Some early researchers referred to it as "Recessive Spotting" because it popped up rather erratically compared to "Dominant Spotting" (ie., tobiano). For my purposes, I tended to throw everything else into the category of "sabino" just because sabino seems to serve as the catch-all for pinto patterns not currently defined, but really what those other things were called wasn't important. What seemed important is that there was a very specific pattern that was different from everything else.

That pattern is what I came to call Classic Splash. That's what some call "obvious splash" - horses with all four legs and a good bit of the body white, white on the tail, and an all-white face (or nearly so) with two blue eyes. I have spent more than two decades now collecting information on any horse like this I could find. I came to believe that the pattern was incompletely dominant, because every one that I could trace color lines one had potential color on both sides of the pedigree. (Of course, not all could be traced at all!)

Of course, blue eyes have always been associated with the pattern, so any time I found those I was immediately looking for some sign that a classic pattern had been produced. There were breeds where their connections to related breeds made me just SURE it was there somewhere, but I found that many times I was coming up with dead ends. Blue eyes, even consistently producing blue eyes, but never one of those obvious patterns. That is why I suspected that whatever was going on with my "Classic Splash" horses, there were other things out there giving me false leads. Too many things that looked like minimal or moderate splash patterns just weren't producing what they should, even in breeds where color wasn't a problem (so hiding the louder animals wasn't likely to be an issue), if those blue eyes were all part of the same thing.

In my own notes, I use the term Classic Splash for those horses that produce like the old Klemola model. That is, pretty minimal with heterozygous, and "obvious" when homozygous. (That's the theory, at least!) When I read the really sketchy details from UC Davis, I have to admit my hopes were raised that SW1 might be the pattern I have been watching - Classic Splash. The fact that it can be homozygous, but the others cannot, made me hopeful. And the breeds they have listed line up with what is in my records.

What has had me dying with curiosity is the other two (SW2 and SW3). In my own notes, I have noted that my disappointing cases - those horses that had blue eyes and some kind of splash-like traits - tend to fall into two categories. One I called (in a total lack of creativity) "False Splash, Bottom" and "False Splash, Top". That's because the one sort of looks like an obvious splash but the head has more dark areas than a (theorized) homozygous splash, and often both eyes are not blue. Sometimes neither eye is blue. The other kind has the really white face, and the white legs, but the body isn't marked up like a typical obvious splash. These often do have blue eyes, but again they don't seem to reproduce that very specific homozygous style pattern. I have no idea what they are. All I know is that in my search for that specific type of pattern, they don't always pan out. That's why I have long thought they were something different. It seems to me that at this point at least, there wasn't really much difference in calling them Splash or Sabino. The important part was that they were not the same as that original kind of Splash pattern.

I suspect that even with two other "splashes", I won't get lucky enough to have those two other patterns end up matching with the "False Splashes". Testing never seems to answer questions that neatly! And it may be that whether we call those horses splash or sabino may just be a matter of semantics. I hope for clarity sake that there is something different between the designations, much like there is a practical difference between Dominant White (appears out of nowhere, is often lethal in the homozygous form) and the known sabino patterns (not lethal, not a new mutation). But I suspect that there is still just so much out there that is a puzzle, both about blue eyes and also about white markings in general.

Anyway, that's what my thoughts have been. I apologize for barging in on the list here as a newcomer! I have read this board on and off as a lurker for a while, but when my friend Lewella said the topic was being discussed here, and so many were testing it was too exciting not to chat, too. Thank you everyone for sharing both the pictures and the testing results, which have been so fascinating. I know there are more horses in the pipeline, including some that are thought to be homozygous SW1, so the next few weeks should be interesting!


----------



## HGFarm (Jan 24, 2012)

LOL Freeland you crack me up. Well this is sure interesting and it will be exciting to compare pics and test results for others as they have their horses tested too!


----------



## Tremor (Jan 24, 2012)

I would test two of my girls but I think that their mixed blue eyes are caused by sabino.

Filly #1 (Silver Black Appaloosa. Two rear white fetlocks, loud blaze, scattered white on belly, white chin, appaloosa white on back, and mix blue/brown eye.)

















SIRE: (Silver Black appaloosa. Blaze and two rear white fetlocks. Sire was a pinto.)






DAM: (Chesnut with a SMALL star. Her dam was a pinto.)


----------



## Tremor (Jan 24, 2012)

I would test two of my girls but I think that their mixed blue eyes are caused by sabino.

Filly #2 (Palomino pintaloosa. Unknown amount of white due to extreme light color. MOST of her skin is white except for mottling on genitals and around the eyes and nose.)
















SIRE: (Silver Black appaloosa. Blaze and two rear white fetlocks. Sire was a pinto.)






DAM: (Possible Palomino or Silver Smokey Black. No white except for SMALL white star. Dam was a pinto.)


----------



## Critterhugger (Jan 25, 2012)

I'm just so thrilled about the Splash test being available and excited to see all the results that come in. I sent in tests for two of my mares. One is a smokey grulla pinto mare who is negative for LWO, and the other is my dunskin overo mare that is LWO+, and negative for Sabino 1. I suspect she has something else with her sock and her white chin. I believe her sire has thrown a few minimal Splash foals so I decided to test her for Splash as well. It could be she has some other type of sabino though. The Splash samples I sent were delivered to UC Davis today so hopefully they will run them tomorrow as someone mentioned they run the tests Tuesdays and Thursdays. I CAN'T WAIT for the results!!!


----------



## dgrminis (Jan 25, 2012)

Thanks for sharing your results.. Very interesting...


----------



## Joanne (Jan 26, 2012)

Leslie thank you for your post! What wonderful information. Please keep joining us on LB. I would love to learn more from you.

I am still awaiting my test results, but this herdsire (Nostalgias Dirty Money aka "Monet") is one I am waiting on. He is a tested sabino sb1, but he also has the blue eyes soooo?????

His sire is Nostalgias Show Me The Money (an obvious splashed white), his dam is Tuckers Voo Doo Magic (a black sabino).


----------

